
How Silicon Valley Treats a Trump Backer - misiti3780
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/20/technology/how-silicon-valley-treats-a-trump-backer-peter-thiel.html?_r=0
======
fazzone
Have any of Altman's critics taken a step back and realized that they are
telling him that he is morally obligated to terminate a productive business
relationship over political differences? Are they suggesting that half the
country should blacklist the other half and not refuse to do business with
them? I think views like this are a result of us segregating ourselves into
very narrow filter bubbles - I think it is possible that Marco Arment for
example does not personally know any Trump supporters. Scott Alexander has an
excellent post about this which I highly recommend (see section III
specifically): [http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/09/30/i-can-tolerate-
anything...](http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/09/30/i-can-tolerate-anything-
except-the-outgroup/)

